# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] Δεν δουλεύει

## Xristos@67

Αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια ελαφρος στην πλακέτα και το ψυγείο δεν ξεκινάει έχω το P1KCS4000U

----------


## giannismamais

Καλημέρα Χρήστο, θα σου πρότεινα να μιλήσεις με τους τεχνικούς για να σε βοηθήσουν για το ψυγείο, αν δεν έχεις βρει ακόμα λύση στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα συνονόματε. Η πλακέτα είναι μάλλον.Εχεις προσέξει να κάνει διακοπτόμενη κίνηση το μοτέρ(σα να προσπαθεί να εκκινήσει);
Σου λέω για την πλακέτα γιατί μου έχει έρθει καμια δεκαριά φορές για επισκευή(τη φοράνε και άλλα μοντέλα) και παρουσιάζουν συχνά προβλήματα.
Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος, δες το πρώτα με ψυκτικό και αν είναι η πλακέτα πήγαινε σε κάποιον να στην επισκευάσει.

----------

